# What is your favorite hunting knife?



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

*What is your favorite Knife*​
Buck4145.05%Kershaw1010.99%Benchmade1112.09%Berber33.30%other2628.57%


----------



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

My fav. is a Buck 110, what is yours? ( under $100)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You may want to go back and put some more options/brands. I don't see any of mine on there.

For deer I use a Gerber Freeman guthook S30V steel. Great knife. I have gone 3 seasons and many deer and havent sharpened it yet. I have to for next year though. She's getting rough.

For coyote skinning I use a Bear Cub made by Knives of Alaska. Great little skinner.

My camp knife is a Cold Steel Finn Bear. Economical, simple, and sharp. I hand it around my neck.

I also recently bought an SOG Seal Pup with a tactical sheath. My cousin and I are planning on a minimalist BW Canoe trip. That will be my survival knife.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a few, but my favorite is a BRKT "Fox River". I have used it the past few seasons. It stays very sharp with a minimal amount of stropping, it fact it is the sharpest knife I've ever used. Wes


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I got a benchmade as a gift this fall and I love that thing.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

My Kershaw kicks arse. I've had it for over 10 years and its cleaned at least 2 to 4 deer every year since getting it and I have yet any need to sharpen it. Very solidly built, never been concerned about it folding back on itself breaking big buck pelvic bones.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

gerber


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I argree with Bowman


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

My everyday is a Benchmade that I love. For deer hunting though it's a Alaskan Knives Alpha Wolf.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I use a home made knife with antler handle for everything.


----------



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry but I made a type-o berber is really gerber...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Longshot said:


> My everyday is a Benchmade that I love. For deer hunting though it's a Alaskan Knives Alpha Wolf.


That Alpha Wolf is a great knife. I also like their Bush Camp Combo.

I like the following knives Becker, Gerber and Buck, in that order.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

My everyday carry is this Benchmade 2550 Auto:










For hunting I love this crappy old Morseth that I got back in the 80's:










huntin1


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

i use a walmart special. it's remington (walmart brand style) it cost me 8$ and i sharpened it and it works great. i don't get you guys spending 100's of dollars on a knike. they all do the samething and if not sarpen it and it will. :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

buckyboy said:


> i use a walmart special. it's remington (walmart brand style) it cost me 8$ and i sharpened it and it works great. i don't get you guys spending 100's of dollars on a knike. they all do the samething and if not sarpen it and it will. :lol:


Very true, but your $8 walmart special will not take as good of an edge as say, the Morseth above, nor will the edge remain as sharp, as long, as the Morseth. All of my knives are sharp enough to shave with, literally. And, I've shaved hair off my arm after field dressing 4 deer, one of mine and 3 of plainsman's.

I expect I'll pass these knives down to my grandchildren. Your $8 walmart knife likely won't be around that long.

Not dissing your chioce, if that's what you want to use, go for it. There are reasons though for buying high quality equipment.

All this being said, if I lose my Morseth it will hurt alot more than losing an $8 walmart special.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

SilverStag, works for me.








:beer:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite knife is a Helle I bought in Norway. The curve of the blade is great for skinning big game.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a beautiful knife! Try getting that back to the states on a plane now!!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks laite319, I pack them in my checked suitcase nowdays  . I like collecting knives when I travel. Both of my favorites to use, the one above and the one below came from Norway. They make some great knives. I brought this one back this last year. I use it for my bird cleaning knife.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Those Helle Knives are nice. You can buy the blades and handle material and make your own. Here is one of my favorite knives that I carry when I go out. It is a BK 7. The knife maker is Ethan Becker, his knives were produced by Camullis at the time I bought this one now his knives are produced by karbar.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have to say Kershaw. I've had mine for a few years and absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Appalachian Ridge Runner (Jul 20, 2009)

My personal favorite is a Buck 102 "Woodsman". It has a 4" blade and cocabola wood sweet knife.


----------



## dylanpowell (Aug 5, 2009)

for a fixed blade i like just about any kabar. for my everyday carry im currently using a shrade. i had a kershaw until it was lost in louisiana.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is mine. It was about 30 bucks cheaper when I bought mine. Love this knife and I hope to hand it down to my son one day.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20889&hasJS=true


----------



## unclebuck22 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

ditto


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I have not seen Outdoor Edge mentioned yet, so I'll add them to the list as well.

I have used their Hybrid Hunter for a couple years now on waterfowl. I love it. I just recently picked up their new Swing Blade but have not had a chance to use it yet. I also picked up their Butcher Lite kit and have used that on 1 deer so far. I must say, for a rookie skinner and deboner who hit a lot of bone, they held an edge pretty damn good. Also, for a rookie knife sharpener such as my self, I was able to touch em up pretty easily as well.


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

A Wyoming knife used in conjunction with a Sagen saw meets most of my hunting needs.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

huntin1 said:


> My everyday carry is this Benchmade 2550 Auto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## malida (Jul 14, 2010)

For whatever reason, my forefathers have always bought Case XX knives. I remember once when I was a young lad sitting around a blazing fire toasting marshmallows cooked on a skewer whittled with a Case XX knife, I was foolish enough to question the elders as to why they always bought Case XX, not Buck or any of the other well known brands. I was told that it's because they're the best, plain and simple, now eat your marshmallow.

I've been the proud owner of my great grandfather's Case XX for 30+ years, and can attest to their quality. It's nothing fancy, just a 5" blade and a leather wrapped handle, but it stays razor sharp with just a few strokes on the whetting stone. The knife is probably over 100 years old by now, and I will continue a 5 generation tradition by giving it to my son when he gets his first buck, but I was looking at it this morning and it got me to wondering what you guys and gals carry in the field and if there's a "best, plain and simple" knife in your families.


----------



## LightningRenegade (Aug 11, 2010)

I voted for Gerber. I have the Profile and it's a joy to use. You can use it for hours straight and it's very comfortable on the hand. The gut hook is also a very nifty feature.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

markbrower said:


> crappy? you have a great custom made knife from one of the masters


Yeah, I know. I was trying to be facetious.  I don't think I'd trade that knife for any other. It feels like part of your hand when using it, and I have never seen a knife that will take, and hold, an edge like the Morseth.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## THEIRCOMMITTED10 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bowman2.0 said:


> My fav. is a Buck 110, what is yours? ( under $100)


My favorite also ! ! Great knife. -Gary


----------



## big john (Nov 2, 2010)

Hands down the buck knife 105. have ben useing this knive for 35yrs. I sharppen ever three deer its the best knive ever. I do not use a saw no need and I do not cut into bone.


----------



## DacMan (Nov 14, 2010)

The Gerber Air Ranger. I have four, they are the best knife for the value out there imho. Never broken one and have skinned countless squirrels, rabits, and have cut and pried all sorts of absured things.


----------



## mikekk (Nov 16, 2010)

I prefer buck and I have to have a gut hook. Not worth buying otherwise.


----------



## dwarriors (Jan 9, 2011)

In terms of sharpness, i like Trail Master. Without a doubt, the most hunting knife for the money ever commercially built!


----------

